# U.B.C. Museum of Anthropology.



## teneighty23 (Oct 11, 2009)

Was in Vancouver for a week and spent a couple hours at the museum, Beautiful old first nations carvings. 14 pictures, so C+C is not manditory, but anything you want to point out feel free! 
T-Max 3200 film.

#1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#14


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, sure glad I clicked on your post--those are some amazing carvings. I like the look of high-speed film. I did notice though that on some of the images there appears to be a sort of slight,faint purple undertone,and I am wondering if that is deliberate, or if maybe the scanner profile used is not 100 percent matched to the particular emulsion. This very faint purple-ish color is most easily seen in the highlight areas, like on the display table that is seen in Photo #2.

In photo #3, the hue is seen on the right hand side of the frame, in the highlight values, but not on the left hand side, in the midtone values on the wall. I was wondering (worried for you actually) if it might not be the way the negatives were fixed, since T-Max films used to have a slight almost pinkish look to the film if it was not fixed long enough or if the fixer was a bit weak and not up to snuff,and I am guessing that this film was lab developed and not home developed.


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 12, 2009)

No your correct, i got these commercially developed and scanned at a mediocre quality, and the scans they do are not true B+W, when i edited them to boost contrast i must have forgotten to take out all colour, the negatives i get from T-Max and Ilfords are a darker purple colour, so it showed up in thier scan i suppose? thanks for pointing that out!  i'll make the corrections to my masters.


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 15, 2009)

bump 1


----------



## xypex982 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice really gives me an idea of what that film will be like when I shoot it.

What cam did you use? And I know you preferred to use wider apertures, but in that lighting was there enough light to use higher f stops?


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 20, 2009)

xypex982 said:


> Nice really gives me an idea of what that film will be like when I shoot it.
> 
> What cam did you use? And I know you preferred to use wider apertures, but in that lighting was there enough light to use higher f stops?



i used a Canon Rebel T2 with a 17-40mm F4.0. ya there were a few shots that got up to around 1/500 so i could have stopped down to 8 or 9 or so safely, in the large window room i got up to 1/1500 of a second too. but that was a lot of sunlight, the pics of the beautiful carving in the circle room were the slowest at 1/30 but again were still handheld.


----------



## apertureman (Oct 23, 2009)

teneighty23 said:


> No your correct, i got these commercially developed and scanned at a mediocre quality, and the scans they do are not true B+W, when i edited them to boost contrast i must have forgotten to take out all colour, the negatives i get from T-Max and Ilfords are a darker purple colour, so it showed up in thier scan i suppose? thanks for pointing that out!  i'll make the corrections to my masters.



Amazing pictures! But why don't you just convert your masters into 8-bit Grayscale on Photoshop? That would eliminate all color (colour ), unless you want it to be slightly purplish to leave some of the film's personality there.


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 24, 2009)

apertureman said:


> teneighty23 said:
> 
> 
> > No your correct, i got these commercially developed and scanned at a mediocre quality, and the scans they do are not true B+W, when i edited them to boost contrast i must have forgotten to take out all colour, the negatives i get from T-Max and Ilfords are a darker purple colour, so it showed up in thier scan i suppose? thanks for pointing that out!  i'll make the corrections to my masters.
> ...



oh i know, i have full access to rid all colour, i just forgot to do so when i put em up, they needed little editing and at the time i did not notice the purple for some reason, so i did it to all my originals, its taken care of!


----------

